# My Little Loggin outfit



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

or worded another way , I get the value out of Value add Forest products industry ....





. Here,s last winters .



.
I need to get the pics off my LG phone for this winters truck and show .


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

It booted one of my pics out of my post ????


----------



## superfire (Dec 15, 2009)

*wow*

ya have have a good lookin setup


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

Ya , I get to keep most of the money I make , as opposed to giving it to Insurance companies , equipment dealers Ect. ect. ....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 15, 2009)

Ilike the tracked skidder


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks a little cold there for my taste buds, trees are awfully skinny too.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

I got the sno go for 900 $ . I have about 100$ in the sled so far .. I have logged more than 60 cord so far with that sled . and about 30 with the Arctic Cat so far . . That truck has hauled about 102-105 cord of wood so far . I bought it for 1500 $ just to move from Southeast to here in the Interior , So it,s well paid for itself so far , and will probably haul that much again ......I have a 1990 F 350 4x4 6 pack w/ 7.3 diesel in it now also that is my primary truck . I have $ 3500 into it , it has hauled over 30 cord so far ...........I,m trying to find a set of dual wheel adapters for it so it will take 2 cord easier .. The wood I,m logging and selling is most all bettle killed white spruce , so it isn't very heavy .... I would like a small wheel cable skidder or a small dozer . But I can pretty easily put 1/3rd cord on the sled and 5 or 6 sled loads is a big truck load depending on how much I wood down the sled .........sometimes I put less than 1/4th cord on it .. I don,t have very far to yard so it is good and fast .. AND , and this is a big AND .. If it gets stuck , I can pick up the front , then the back , stretch out the bridle on the sled and zoom , off I go .... Not like burying a piece of heavy equipment .......AND I don,t tear up the ground .. I gain a bit of local support from the rabbit hunters because I have sled trails thru the woods and the bunnies like to eat the limbs and willows that get cut .. It makes for nice , park like walking thru the woods when it,s not bitter cold .....


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

The first one . with the 4 whlr on the woods trailer is a schoose under -40 . the 2nd is self explanatory.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

*here we are*

Here it is . Sorry about the big pics . must be alot of people on here at the moment , I can,t get them resized .


----------



## dancan (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow ! That's a little nippy , I can see that wood sales would be brisk to say the least .
Keep warm .


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice little setup. Looks like some really cold weather to deal with.


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Ilike the tracked skidder



gotta be good for at least an 8 footer or two?


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> gotta be good for at least an 8 footer or two?


.

.
. I,ve been working on a way to use it as a skidding sleigh and have come up with a system that works good so far . In an effort to stop picking up each piece of wood 4 or 5 times per truck load I will fall limb and buck . but buck some of them 16 plus feet long . I throw the sled over on it,s side and slide the stakes under the log then grab a stake and tip the sled back up on it,s runners , chock the log w/ a rope and tie it to the hitch on the sno go . Throw on as much as I can , tie them off and whind on er !!!!! . Got a half cord to the truck in one sled load yesterday and saved some back work ....... The sled is stable way out of bounds with it,s width, it pivots well and with the P Tex runners ,I can push a half cord load down a flat road if I have my corks on ..... It fits in little alley ways thru the brush and doesn,t tear stuff up ............ I,m SO environmentally friendly ... I save my rapeing the earth for the coast ......


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> .
> . I,ve been working on a way to use it as a skidding sleigh and have come up with a system that works good so far . In an effort to stop picking up each piece of wood 4 or 5 times per truck load I will fall limb and buck . but buck some of them 16 plus feet long . I throw the sled over on it,s side and slide the stakes under the log then grab a stake and tip the sled back up on it,s runners , chock the log w/ a rope and tie it to the hitch on the sno go . Throw on as much as I can , tie them off and whind on er !!!!! . Got a half cord to the truck in one sled load yesterday and saved some back work ....... The sled is stable way out of bounds with it,s width, it pivots well and with the P Tex runners ,I can push a half cord load down a flat road if I have my corks on ..... It fits in little alley ways thru the brush and doesn,t tear stuff up ............ I,m SO environmentally friendly ... I save my rapeing the earth for the coast ......


haha thats funny!i have been on sleds since i was a youngun and have yanked a few xmas trees out with moderately modded sleds,works like a charm!but a half a cord thats impressive,i would imagine if you utilized the little bit of sun you get to pack your trails,some could turn to concrete solid,but even better because your footprints match up on that hardpack,i bet you keep a spare belt handy moving that kind of wood


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

This load I brought out with a 340 Yamaha Enticer . The Enticer has Reverse :rockn:.It is close to 1/2 cord .. I haven,t been thru a belt yet ....


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like your dressing a little light for -60


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a friend of mine . I also got out his wood that day .. Brought out 2 full cord that day with the little 340 ... The 440 Arctic Cat has alot more power than the old 340 Yamaha . But if you are careful the little sled will fill the truck just fine also ... It is best I have found to load light and go often ...1/4 th - 1/3 rd is good ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Looks like your dressing a little light for -60


 Ya don,t go to the woods when it,s 60 below . My cut off it - 35 F . that is a friend of mine it was nice and warm that day , about 5 below ..


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

thats impressive!wonder what you could skid with the modded mountain max i used to own?it registered at 148 ponys on the dyno,nothing compared to the new stuff,but im sure you would manage lol


----------



## logging22 (Dec 15, 2009)

way too cold man.:yourock:


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

The problem with the mountain maxs and other monster sleds ,They don,t hook up until they rev way up , most of the time all that is needed is , just enough power . Hard to say what just enough is ... But sleds like the Ski Doo SUV156"x 24" wide track , the Arctic Cat Bear Cat . The Polaris Wide Track,LongTrack and the Yamaha Viking are all top loggin sleds .......Reverse is almost a must , and low gear is REAL nice ..... But I ain,t spending 10 thousand dollars on a sno go .... So I make do with my used sled and am very thank ful for it ..... When I got here to the interior about a year and a half ago , Lots of people said , Nope , can,t make it cuttin firewood ...... I,m makin it so far !!!!!!. I could be doing this in Southeast ,




( IF) there was work for $250 to $350 a day . Or I can be making close to that here in the Interior where I have work all winter , because I started a business , and I have the resources and the market .....


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

understood high h.p.=the belt problem also,never run a bearcat or such but we had an 91 indy supertrak with a 156 15"and it would shear the hitch off our of our homemade trail groomer sometimes,(fairly violent when it would grab at about 20m.p.h.,and when this happened if you werent whit knucklin you would likely be on the hood with the taste of blood in your mouth,it was and still is a beast!had the low range that would redline at maybe 35?workhorse for sure


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

honestly id rather be matching my cuts up on a nice tall spuce myself?but godamn those ####ers like to barberchair!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 15, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Ya don,t go to the woods when it,s 60 below . My cut off it - 35 F . that is a friend of mine it was nice and warm that day , about 5 below ..



Oh five below that's all, yeah it hasn't been below 15 above here.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

I,de like to be bushlin also . But There aint the work , I also enjoy Pre Commercial tree thinning , and I really enjoy doing what I am right now .. Part of it is because I,m an islander , it is such a kick to drive down the highway . I deliver all over the Copper Basin and down into Valdez . , So I get to hang onto a power saw most every day , and drive down the highway ..... You would need to live in the kind of rain and snow we get in Southeast to appreciate that sunny and 40 below aint bad !!!!!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> honestly id rather be matching my cuts up on a nice tall spuce myself?but godamn those ####ers like to barberchair!!!


.

. And , I put that dutchman in there on purpose .


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 15, 2009)

Great pics...looks like there is no doubt your out there just getting it done!


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . And , I put that dutchman in there on purpose .



horsepower,fast cutting saw,and committment to staying in there and cutting as it tries to slab,we get 3 33'sand maybe a 16'out of the tallest stuff here,any tips for a young guy on cutting spruce?they kinda spook me on the big ones


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2009)

Bushler- good looking set-up! I like those older Dodge Rams. We had one of those for years, it was a tough old rig with the 318.


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

just about what i figured,the old boy that taught me said"you gotta stay in ther and keep cutting"im thinking he was about right


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

*Barberchairs , Really Really BAD !*

#1, Don,t be cuttin timber that rips easy if its blowin much . #2 no chicken s--t thin faces ... . You don,t want the face closeing all tight till the tree is air born .. #3 When you are puttin in the back cut , take your tip and and cut the heart totally out , before it strarts to go fast . . Have a thin post of holding wood on the low side , and a little more on the side you are pulling it towards ..... And stay with it if you safely can . but sometimes you will need to cut it up and gety outa there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 15, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> #1, Don,t be cuttin timber that rips easy if its blowin much . #2 no chicken s--t thin faces ... . You don,t want the face closeing all tight till the tree is air born .. #3 When you are puttin in the back cut , take your tip and and cut the heart totally out , before it strarts to go fast . . Have a thin post of holding wood on the low side , and a little more on the side you are pulling it towards ..... And stay with it if you safely can . but sometimes you will need to cut it up and gety outa there !!!!!!!!!!!



that makes sense,that even slab im leaving that you can get away with in fir,not so much in spruce,im pretty good at knowing where i am at in the tree,i will gut the strap of the next one that concerns me,thanks for the advice


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 15, 2009)

nice 4 wheeler you got. i used one like it yesterday.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 15, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> just about what i figured,the old boy that taught me said"you gotta stay in ther and keep cutting"im thinking he was about right


.. Ya .

. But , remember that song by Craig and Terry . " Like when to take your time , and when to cut and run ".

.. Plus , you cut the heart out and you won,t be pullin wood out of it and so the butt log will be better ..
. Yellow Cedar chairs pretty easy , and it doesn,t swing very well .. Some people say Red cedar won,t swing , but I have been able to swing it pretty well ..... Slick pole Sitka Spruce , that are around 2 ft on the stump and 3, 40s in it ,is real bad , it is easy to get lazy and not put much face in them , thatll get ya ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 16, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> nice 4 wheeler you got. i used one like it yesterday.


.

\.

Thats my Little Ox .. my little green ox .... in the past 2 years I,ve brought out around 70 cord with him .......I even used him pulling the sled when I first made it .......Good machine .....A little more electronics than I would like , but a very good machine ...


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 16, 2009)

Neat pics, looks like you earn what you make for sure.



Mr. HE


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 17, 2009)

Just imagine what you could do with this baby:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w96Pt3ZJ52o&feature=related


----------



## redprospector (Dec 17, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Just imagine what you could do with this baby:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w96Pt3ZJ52o&feature=related



Pretty cool little rig, but he sure went a long ways around to not go very far. Kinda like me sometimes. 

Andy


----------



## huntsman (Dec 17, 2009)

*Dual rear wheel kit for your F350*

Nice work Tramp Bushler, I hope your business thrives. I put an Arrowcraft dual rear wheel kit on an F250 of about the same or earlier vintage and it worked great. I don't know what the price is now, but the greatest benefit was stability of the truck under load hauling a 16,000lb trailer full of horses and hounds.


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 17, 2009)

i thought that was a dodge?318 or 360 those motors are indestructible,as far as i have seen?


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 18, 2009)

huntsman said:


> Nice work Tramp Bushler, I hope your business thrives. I put an Arrowcraft dual rear wheel kit on an F250 of about the same or earlier vintage and it worked great. I don't know what the price is now, but the greatest benefit was stability of the truck under load hauling a 16,000lb trailer full of horses and hounds.


 Any idea where I can find ArrowCraft rear dual wheel kits , and how much do they cost ???.


bullbuck , It does have a 360 in the Dodge ... I got the ford this fall , it,s 4 wheel drive and our haul road is a mile of seismic line , frozen winter road the ford is a 1 ton with a 7.3 diesel .and a crummy . I have to keep saws , clothes and bar oil in the cab . Easiest way to toast the oiler on your saw . try making it pump solid bar oil .. ie oil @ -35 d f .

.
. Tarzan; I watched the vids this morning . Now all I need is to find out who sells BORFORS FORCAT 2000 ..... To say that is the #1 perfect machine for me is the understatement of the year .... I can mobe it in my pickup .... It will go thru the leave trees same as my 4 wheeler , it is only 1 foot wider than mu sno go ......I could log up to 8 cord of the wood I,m loggin per day .........That is more than the market will bear .... so 2 cord a day would be a piece of cake for it .. ... I put out 1 1/4 th cord today from 2 pm - 4:30 pm .. Got a late start .. I already had 3/4 ths of it on the ground .. 4 1/2 sled loads ... The skidder would sure save my back !!!!!


----------



## huntsman (Dec 18, 2009)

*Arrowcraft phone number*

The number for Arrowcraft in Michigan is 248-280-0210. Sorry, I couldn't find an 800 number. Their website is http://www.arrowcraft.com. You can't order online-too many variations of kits so they want to speak with you first. I also put a larger exhaust pipe on that truck and it added about 1/2 gear to my power.


----------



## A. Stanton (Dec 18, 2009)

Will that work in the summer time?


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 18, 2009)

i like the cord wood trailer, nice and simple


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 19, 2009)

I got ahold of Arrowcraft on the e mail . They can,t ship via US Priority mail . so it will have to be Fed Ex. The only thing I,m wondering is do I need drop center wheels .????? I saw a kit where they wern,t needed . Just used regular wheels ... Thank you for the phone #...
.
. The woods trailer has had a few mods since the pic . Now it is a single axle with much bigger tires and wheels , but it needs to be tandem axle .. the single tire will drop into a hole and over goes the load :censored:.. . It is nice how easy it goes thru the woods tho . I can fall ,limb and buck a 1/4 th cord tree back a bit in a hole in the trees . unhook the trailer and push it back in to the tree by hand then back the 4 wheeler in to it , hook it up , load it ,binder it and off I go ... Seriously low impact .... That Iron Horse definitely has potential for some of the places I sneak into to get dead trees ...... The problem comes in with How much for this , how much for that ??? With God's blessing and alot of Hard work the business is moving ahead . Tho with Christmas the phone has stopped ringing with wood orders . Will have to budget that in next winter .... Live and learn ..........


----------



## Bighead8303 (Dec 19, 2009)

cool , look to be a little cold


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Jan 4, 2010)

*Sweetest Dog*



tramp bushler said:


> or worded another way , I get the value out of Value add Forest products industry ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love those Huskies! Had one that lived to be 16 years old. Never barked, his stare was very intimidating and he loved to pull me like I was his own personal sled when we went for a walk.. well I was running! He was a housedog but would go outside and lay in the snow when it snowed and liked to sleep on the couch when we were not looking with his legs in the air. Favorite food was a raw potato or carrot or orange. Best dog I ever had.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 4, 2010)

He,s a village dog . .. His mother was a feral dog that hung out around Kake , his dad was half german shepard and half I don,t know what , but my dog has shepard , golden reteiver kupreanof is wolf , and I don,t know what else ...... Best dog I have ever met . saved my wife and I from being mauled by brown bear 4 times that we know of ........ He's paid his bill for life !!! He is pretty vile sometimes , but that just keeps him active ........Have to keep a short leash on him when the neighbor up the highway puts her trash out ........ He sleeps on the couch when he wants to ......


----------

